# We all hate algae but....



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

I know that almost all of us have had to battle algae at one time or another. And most of us would agree that for the most part algae really just plain sucks.

I want to share a video (Nova Science Now) that hopefully will make algae outbreaks a little less frustrating for anyone dealing with it. After watching this I realized that algae is much cooler and usefull than I would have ever thought, and it makes dealing with that BBA a little bit less frustrating than it has been in the past.

Skip to chapter 2 in the video unless you want to learn about public genomes.

Nova Science Now


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

interesting...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I thought it was pretty interesting right up until I heard the phrase "damaging carbon dioxide."

At which point I quit listening, because I have an indescribable loathing for the politically-motivated popularization of the inane notion that CO2 is some dangerous, harmful poison that's going to destroy the world. As should anyone who's into keeping plants, aquatic or otherwise.


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

asukawashere said:


> I thought it was pretty interesting right up until I heard the phrase "damaging carbon dioxide."
> 
> At which point I quit listening, because I have an indescribable loathing for the politically-motivated popularization of the inane notion that CO2 is some dangerous, harmful poison that's going to destroy the world. As should anyone who's into keeping plants, aquatic or otherwise.


While i do believe that CO2 in mass quantities can have some serious side effects IE ocean acidification we all know what happens to our tank water's PH when we add co2 luckily plants can handle the PH changes better than coral reefs and marine inverts. But on the other hand we do need co2 in our atmosphere in order for almost all life to exist so it's a catch 22 situation like everything else it has it's ups and it's downs... But that's a discussion for another forum.

My biggest interest in the video is the bio fuel aspect because it would be very nice to pay less than $40 to fill up a mini cooper. That and the fact that Co2 + algae = more oxygen for us to breath. Since algae is one the 1st life forms that inhabited our planet when the atmosphere mainly co2 it provided us with the oxygen that we breath.

Clay


----------

